# ICD9 for Leukouria ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 27, 2008)

I questioned the doc on this diagnosis. He confirmed that the patient has white blood cells in the urine. However, I cannot find "leukouria" in the alphabetical index. Any ideas ??


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*leukoruria*



quinnwebb said:


> I questioned the doc on this diagnosis. He confirmed that the patient has white blood cells in the urine. However, I cannot find "leukouria" in the alphabetical index. Any ideas ??



A couple of different ways you could go:
791.9 nonspecific findings on examination of urine
791.7 cells and casts in urine (not sure I would use this one as there is no mention of casts. 
I think I would go with nonspecific 791.9


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with 791.9.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Seems that there is something new to learn just about every day. Thank you. Q


----------

